# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  خطا دراجرای برنامه درمحیط طراحی

## amirkazem

سلام
دوستان لطفاً راهنمایی کنید درمورد این خطا. 
 [dcc32 Fatal Error] Miz_Project.dpr(14): F1026 File not found: 'sConst.dcu'
فایل sConst.dcu رو ظاهراً پیدانمی کنه. ضمن اینکه برنامه قبلاً مشکلی نداشت وبه راحتی اجرامی شد. 
توی پوشه برنامه هم هرچه گشتم، این فایل موجودنیست(توی بک آپ هایی که ازبرنامه دارم گشتم)، ظاهراً چنین چیزی وجودنداره.

----------


## hp1361

> سلام
> دوستان لطفاً راهنمایی کنید درمورد این خطا. 
>  [dcc32 Fatal Error] Miz_Project.dpr(14): F1026 File not found: 'sConst.dcu'
> فایل sConst.dcu رو ظاهراً پیدانمی کنه. ضمن اینکه برنامه قبلاً مشکلی نداشت وبه راحتی اجرامی شد. 
> توی پوشه برنامه هم هرچه گشتم، این فایل موجودنیست(توی بک آپ هایی که ازبرنامه دارم گشتم)، ظاهراً چنین چیزی وجودنداره.


از کامپوننت های مجموعه AlphaSkin استفاده کردید؟

----------


## amirkazem

سلام
دربرنامه های دیگه استفاده کرده ام ولی دراین برنامه اصلاً کامپوننتی ازسری Alphaskin استفاده نشده. مگراینکه اشتباهاً بجای کامپوننت معمولی، ازسری اسکین استفاده شده باشه. باید خوب وبادقت بررسی کنم.

----------

